

Choose your programming language with an infographic - mattwritescode
http://lifehacker.com/learn-which-programming-language-to-choose-with-this-in-1669612111

======
thejew
Oy. Ajax is not a language. It always annoyed me a little when people say what
you can "do" with a language. You can make games with any of those languages,
and webapps, and "virtual tours".

~~~
mattwritescode
+1 agreed

